# Punxsutawney Phil Sees Shadow, Winter To Continue



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Punxutawney Phil greets admirers while handler John Griffiths holds him after he saw his shadow

The world's most famous groundhog has seen his shadow which, legend has it, means this already long winter will last for six more weeks.

Punxsutawney Phil's forecast was announced in front of thousands of revelers gathered at Gobbler's Knob in Punxsutawney, about 65 miles northeast of Pittsburgh.

They gathered Monday morning in near freezing temperatures, with many revelers buoyed by the Super Bowl victory by the Pittsburgh Steelers Sunday night.

German tradition holds that if a hibernating animal casts a shadow on Feb. 2 -- the Christian holiday of Candlemas -- winter would last another six weeks. If no shadow was seen, legend said spring would come early.

Since 1887, Phil has seen his shadow 97 times, hasn't seen it 15 times, and there are no records for nine years, according to the Punxsutawney Groundhog Club.

http://wbztv.com/national/Punxsutawney.Phil.groundhog.2.924196.html


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A second opinion has come to light. Another groundhog on Staten Island did not see his shadow at a ceremony which featured Mayor Bloomberg pulling the furry creature from a cage. 

This only proves that the weather forecasts are still somewhat of a crap shoot.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If Shitbloom had something to do with it I know it is screwed up.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Punxsutawney BASTARD!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Goddammit, Phil!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I went to weather.gov and saw we're getting 4 inches of snow tomorrow....I didn't need a groundhog to tell me winter is still here.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Someone should shoot the little bastard!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

great! What happened to global warming?


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Someone want to tell Al Gore the varmint thinks he's a blowhard too.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mass. Groundhog Doesn't See Her Shadow*









Ms. G is looking to become the official groundhog of the Commonwealth, according to the folks at Drumlin Farm in Lincoln.
WBZ

The world's most famous groundhog indicated Monday that this winter will go on for six more weeks.

Ms. G doesn't agree.

Punxsutawney Phil emerged just after dawn for the big annual show in Pennsylvania. *He saw his shadow* in front of an estimated 13,000 witnesses.

*Watch:* *Phil Makes His Prediction*
*Read:* *Punxsutawney Phil Helps Predict Global Warming*

In front of a much smaller crowd at Drumlin Farm in Lincoln, the resident groundhog there did not see her shadow, signalling an early start to spring in southern New England.

Ms. G is not the state's official groundhog - but she is trying to get that title.

Her friends are filing a bill with the State Legislature to make it official.

If she succeeds, she'll be the first female in the nation to hold the title of an official state groundhog.

Visit their *Web site to sign a petition*.

The groundhogs' grumpy New York City counterpart, Staten Island Chuck, bit Mayor Michael Bloomberg during *his annual forecasting ceremony on Monday*.

"It nicked his hand," said Bloomberg spokesman Stu Loeser.

The groundhog, officially named Charles G. Hogg, drew blood from the billionaire, but Bloomberg was told there was no risk of rabies.

http://wbztv.com/watercooler/pets/Ms.G.massachusetts.2.924391.html


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Charles G. Hogg could not be reached for comment at his stew pot.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Charles G. Hogg could not be reached for comment at his stew pot.


Do you know Mr. Hogg.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Do you know Mr. Hogg.


Isn't he Boss Hoggs cousin ?????










and speaking of the Dukes........ remember when Jess was skinny?

OOF:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Boo! Boo! Jessica Simpson is not fat!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Sniper, lets revisit the Hottest Jessica Thread..im sure opinions have now changed.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58098


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Boo! Boo! Jessica Simpson is fat!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hiss! Booo! Hissss!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Its not a coincidence that the Cowboys have offered her a 2yr contract.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Its not a coincidence that the Cowboys have offered her a 2yr contract.


HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

You guys are terrible! It was just an unfortunate choice of pants! After all she's given you, you just turn on her over a bad camera angle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> You guys are terrible! It was just an unfortunate choice of pants! After all she's given you, you just turn on her over a bad camera angle.


PFFFffffffft. Bad camera angle my ass !!!!!!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hiss I say, hiss and boo.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> It was just an unfortunate choice of pants!


Well I would gladly afford her the oppurtunity to prove you wrong by taking them off....Even with her fat suit on shes still pretty hot...just not INSANE HOT !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Any heterosexual male on this board who says they wouldn't shag Jessica Simpson rotten (if single), even in her "fat" state, is a bold-faced liar.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Jess is merely pretending to be fat so she can soak some diet company for millions in endorsement money when she magically "loses" it all on their plan.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You guys are nuts...now she's built like a gal should be! Too many ribs in the Hazard County photo...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

She looks much better now! And that pic of the heavier Jess with her toungue out! WOW!!! Ya babie!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Tongue...my favorite! :jump:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Any heterosexual male on this board who says they wouldn't shag Jessica Simpson rotten (if single), even in her "fat" state, is a bold-faced liar.


Yes Delta, thats obvious...however any hetersexual male on this board who thinks she looks better today than in the Dukes of Hazard movie needs to either stop drinking or start drinking.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

She looks better today 7. Sorry! She looks like an HIV patient in that pic from Dukes!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

vs  Stop hanging with Caleb Ragnarok


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Caleb's my BOOOOYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Well I would gladly afford her the oppurtunity to prove you wrong by taking them off....





Delta784 said:


> Any heterosexual male on this board who says they wouldn't shag Jessica Simpson rotten (if single), even in her "fat" state, is a bold-faced liar.





dcs2244 said:


> You guys are nuts...now she's built like a gal should be!





fra444 said:


> She looks much better now!!


Absolutely on all points! A few curves here, some cushion fo' the pushin' there... I could think of worse ways to spend a Saturday night...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd smash that, no doubt....However, those are absolutely, positively the ugliest jeans I have ever seen. They are just wayyyyyy to high; she looks like she should be smoking a Virginia Slim in a bad 80's movie.

Now these are better:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

you have all lost your minds...............


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> you have all lost your minds...............


Your point is?......:jump:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Your point is?......:jump:


scenility isn't an excuse JAP.....


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

Fat or skinny I would wreck this girl, even if she got fatter Id still hit it, id just tape one of the bottom 2 pics on her back :hump:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Reclusive Staten Island *Groundhog Bites Mayor* - NYTimes.com 
Feb 3, 2009 *...* 
Chuck the *Groundhog*, the Staten Island cousin of Punxsutawney Phil, did not appreciate the *mayor*'s attempt to rouse him from his slumber on *...*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You're right Matty, but I still think the 'meat-and-taters' version is the hottest!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

:lol:


kwflatbed said:


> Punxutawney Phil greets admirers while handler John Griffiths holds him after he saw his shadow


My captain saw his shadow yesterday, does that mean I have 6 more weeks of internal affairs investigations to deal with????


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Alright then, who's beaver is right?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I always thought those groundhogs were cuddly little puff balls.
He's a menacing looking SOB who doesn't look too happy..... I'm not surprised he bit the jackass...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

fra444 said:


> Caleb's my BOOOOYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


No....No you're not my BOOOOOYYYYYYYY!.. If there was anyone on this site I could honestly say I wouldn't mind meeting in real life to have a great debate, it'd be DCS and Delta. They always tried to debate me, not belittle me. Just because you disagree with everything someone says, doesn't mean you need to bring the conversation to a negative.


----------

